
Show HN: Play Ogg Vorbis files containing loop metadata, in Rust - jkarneges
https://github.com/jkarneges/playloop
======
jkarneges
Wrote this for fun while learning Rust. It's intended for playing video game
music, where the intro part of a song is played once followed by a looped
section that repeats forever.

------
tristanac
Just a question. Can an .ogg audio track be looped without a gap (silence)?

~~~
jkarneges
You mean without specifying looping positions in the metadata? I would assume
so, as long the length of an ogg doesn't require padding and you have a
capable player.

One issue I noticed with the Lewton library is it wouldn't let me seek to
granule 0 nor the first granule with audio samples. This means looping an
entire ogg may not be possible using a single instance of the decoder, and if
you set LOOPSTART=0 then playloop will crash. But, this could almost certainly
be worked around by making a new decoder and reopening the ogg.

